# PM25-MV Z-Axis Way Cover, yet another version (pull down "shade")



## neilr (Jul 21, 2017)

Here's yet another implementation of a Z-Axis way cover for the PM25-MV milling machine.  I used a $10 pull down shade from Lowes, a few 3d printed parts, a nut plate and some .032" neoprene rubber.  Works great and gives me back about an inch of precious Y-Axis motion.

See the YouTube video:






I posted STL files (the 3d printed parts) and a DXF (the nut plate) on Thingiverse.com for anyone who wants to make one.  I can also provide Solidworks 2016 files if you like.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2446260

Enjoy!
Neil


----------



## DHarris (Jul 21, 2017)

Simple, straight forward way to solve a problem!  GREAT JOB!


----------



## neilr (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey, thanks!


----------

